# need to buy books



## bestpain (Jun 24, 2014)

my 1st yr is over and i learnt c prog and data structure using c in that....i want to buy good books of both the subjects which can help me in gate as well as placement which contains m.c.q ...as these both subjects are part of gate syllabus 
plz suggest any book


----------

